# I want to add the flanger into an enclosure with an overdrive ,Phaser ,and analog delay where do I connect the wire from the other pedals 1-9 on the s



## pliolis (Feb 17, 2022)

I want to add the  BF-2 flanger into an enclosure with an overdrive ,Phaser ,and analog delay where do I connect the wire from the other pedals 1-9 on the switch or A-F on the header pins will the in and output jacks be redundant it will be a multi fx unit ,all analog


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 17, 2022)

Cool project!

I imagine you want separate stompers for each effect, but …

If all the pedals are always on, I’d stick the circuits in the order you want them and wire the in-jack to the 3PDT and from there to the “in” of the first circuit, “out” of the first directly to “in” of the next, etc — then the last circuit’s out would go to the 3PDT and from there to the out jack.

Are you using a single 3PDT and will it have a daughter-board? Or will you use a relay-switch?


If you need each circuit-effect to have its own bypass, then it’s slightly more complex. There are online tutorials on how to wire 3PDTs as well as dual-effects pedals — I’d start with those, and then the MFX is just like a dual-pedal repeated a few times.






						PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com
				




There’s more online, but PPCB’s own Wiki/FAQ should get you on the right track.


----------



## pliolis (Feb 18, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Cool project!
> 
> I imagine you want separate stompers for each effect, but …
> 
> ...


Each pedal will have its own 3dpt the method above is the way to go for 2 or more pedals in a box but the pedal pcb  bf-2 has 6 header pin or wires if you like and they attach to the switching pcb on the 3dpt which has 6 slots so do I take the out from the phaser or chorus and solder it to pin A on the switch or pin B or lug 1 or two on the switch ,the main board and the pcb that is soldered to the 3dpt had no markings at all and there is no instruction pdf.I don''t want damage the switch pcb and end up with popping issues do it once do it right. E and F would be for output or lug 7-8


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 18, 2022)

I’d test/trace for continuity of what goes where with the 3PDT daughter-board to the main board;  my understanding of the Byzantium PCB-set is the in/out from what would normally be the jacks is direct to the main board (marked “in” / “out”).

Wire up the Byz’ daughterboard to the main board as you normally would if it were a standalone build — simply match the 6 holes left to right between the daughter and main PCB.

The out of the chorus or phaser goes into the Byz’ main board “in”, and Byz “out” goes to whatever is next in the chain.
The “in” “out” on the main board is routed to the Byz’ bypass, you can check to make sure with a DMM.

You don’t need to wire anything from other FX directly to the Byz’ 3PDT.

To clarify 3PDT pin nomenclature, the pins are numbered thusly:
1 4 7
2 5 8
3 6 9

Pins 123 form a pole, sometimes referred to as pole A, 456 another pole (B) and of course pins 789 form the third pole (C).


----------



## jimilee (Feb 18, 2022)

One thing to watch out for is heterodying. It’s common when flangers are put into boxes with other effects. I don’t know what to do about it or how to avoid it, but it’s a sort of whining noise.


----------



## pliolis (Feb 19, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I’d test/trace for continuity of what goes where with the 3PDT daughter-board to the main board;  my understanding of the Byzantium PCB-set is the in/out from what would normally be the jacks is direct to the main board (marked “in” / “out”).
> 
> Wire up the Byz’ daughterboard to the main board as you normally would if it were a standalone build — simply match the 6 holes left to right between the daughter and main PCB.
> 
> ...


I have done many 2 in1 enclosure pedals  but this wont work ,I wired  the chorus out to flanger lug 2and there was as Jimilee  said heterodying but not working as far as strumming goes ,then soldered to lug 1 again no go, this is what I feared would be the case ,someone talked about this being Boss flip flop wiring what ever that is ,the out from the chorus needs to be soldered to some point on the Byz but where ,where is Admin. for some help, Even when the chorus is off there is heterodying, from the flanger ,soldered to lug 6 then lug  3  because there is various continuity from pin 1-2 and lug 1&2 and 3&6


----------



## pliolis (Feb 19, 2022)

my understanding of the Byzantium PCB-set is the in/out from what would normally be the jacks is direct to the main board (marked “in” / “out”).  I soldered the out from the chorus to the wire on the input jack  coming from the Main board all I got was rrrrrrrrr


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 19, 2022)

The admin is taking a MUCH deserved holiday and will be back soon enough, less than a week.

Sorry, I’m doing my best to be helpful but I don’t understand everything you are trying/saying.

As mentioned, I think you can wire the chorus to the Byz’s “in” on the main PCB instead of wiring direct to the 3PDT footswitch. You still need to wire up the bypass board as standard. The chorus is effectively your “input jack”.

 I’ll look at my own Byz PCB later in the weekend to confirm my thoughts one way or the other. Right now I’m squeezing a moment on the forum whenever I can as I’m hellishly busy at the moment.

 If you can post a pic or diagram that may help get somebody more knowledgeable than myself involved.


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 19, 2022)

pliolis said:


> my understanding of the Byzantium PCB-set is the in/out from what would normally be the jacks is direct to the main board (marked “in” / “out”).  I soldered the out from the chorus to the wire on the input jack  coming from the Main board all I got was rrrrrrrrr


Yes, normally the in-jack wired to the main board “in”, but the main board is just shunting that input signal to the 3PDT which in turn bounces the signal back to the actual flanger circuit (or to the bypass “out” of the main board). That’s my understanding.

To reiterate, pics of your wiring or a hand-drawn diagram of what you’ve got would help.


----------



## pliolis (Feb 19, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Yes, normally the in-jack wired to the main board “in”, but the main board is just shunting that input signal to the 3PDT which in turn bounces the signal back to the actual flanger circuit (or to the bypass “out” of the main board). That’s my understanding.
> 
> To reiterate, pics of your wiring or a hand-drawn diagram of what you’ve got would help.


so far soldering from chorus out to lug 1 or 2  has failed ,the trace from the input jack on the main board  of the BYZ has continuity  with lug 2  but that failed using DMM


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 19, 2022)

Couldn’t sleep, this was bugging me.

Just checked with my DMM — as suggested before, the “in” & “out” just takes the  signal down to the 3PDT wiring and back ( the outermost two of the six holes that connect the motherboard to the 3PDT daughter ). 

2nd of the six, from left, connects to the 47n cap on the left.

Hole 3 appears to be ground.

Hole 4 goes to an unmarked via that is the 2nd such hole in from the right midway up the board (above a 1u electrolytic)

Hole 5 goes to the neg pole of the 1u mentioned above.

Six, as indicated before, just goes to the “out”. 

I highly recommend building the Byzantium separately and get it working well including its bypass. 

Once done, you can then replace the jacks at the “in” & “out” with other effects. 

Worry about heterodyning after all that.

It’s half past 4am, I have to be up in 2.5 hours. Good night or good morning, whichever suits.


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 19, 2022)

pliolis said:


> so far soldering from chorus out to lug 1 or 2  has failed ,the trace from the input jack on the main board  of the BYZ has continuity  with lug 2  but that failed using DMM


Chorus out shouldn’t go to the Byz 3PDT, it should go to the Byz main board marked “in”


----------



## pliolis (Feb 20, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Chorus out shouldn’t go to the Byz 3PDT, it should go to the Byz main board marked “in”
> 
> View attachment 23197


*Fixed : the problem was combining ground  from one pedal to the other ,both pedals had their own power supply but you need to run a ground wire together ,running the out from the chorus to the main board as above works but you need to connect ground together, normally you go from 3dpt to 3dpt ,testing the flanger I connected in and out jacks last week ,this will be handy with another boss pedal the last in the chain the aqua boy delay ,Thanks for your help Feral Feline,The over drive is a bohgner la grange clone going for EVH tone *


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 20, 2022)

I don’t think I helped at all, YOU figured out the ground issue all on your oddy-knocky whereas I forgot all about grounds.

Congrats on *D*oing *I*t *Y*ourself!

Looking forward to hearing clips …


----------



## pliolis (Feb 21, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I don’t think I helped at all, YOU figured out the ground issue all on your oddy-knocky whereas I forgot all about grounds.
> 
> Congrats on *D*oing *I*t *Y*ourself!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing clips …


You did help by* insisting* I connect to to the Main board ''in'' as this is the ''in'' normally coming from the 3dpt,  I did connect to the Main board before your suggestion but without connecting the grounds it didn''t work ,till I connected the grounds that is ,I''m not set up to do a video but it sounds great very low noise ,if you turn the clock trimmer past 40khz it gets darker but volume drops so I leave it at 40khz ,once again Thank you.!!!


----------

